# GPs & Dentists in Benalmadena Costa



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello!
Got our residency sorted on Friday! Horrible experience! But I am sure we will look back and laugh one day!
Now that's done and dusted its time to figure out where doctors offices etc are. (asked our 'fabulous' relocation agent 3 times and still didn't get a proper answer!!).
I have mild asthma so all I need is a prescription every now and then for inhalers. We are rarely sick (touch wood!). I really just need to find a GP / family doctor in the Benalmadena Costa area. 
Don't want to have to trail to hospitals if I can avoid it.
Also can anyone recommend a dentist in the same area (one who give conscious sedation for nervous children)?
Thanks so much.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> Hello!
> Got our residency sorted on Friday! Horrible experience! But I am sure we will look back and laugh one day!
> Now that's done and dusted its time to figure out where doctors offices etc are. (asked our 'fabulous' relocation agent 3 times and still didn't get a proper answer!!).
> I have mild asthma so all I need is a prescription every now and then for inhalers. We are rarely sick (touch wood!). I really just need to find a GP / family doctor in the Benalmadena Costa area.
> ...


oh dear - never heard it called horrible before!!

are you looking for a state or private GP?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres a doctors surgery in Torrequebrada - just up the main seafront road, next to Supersol. If memory serves its an orange building on the corner and theres a pharmacy next door

Jo


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I was playing down the whole experience using the word 'horrible'! Like I said a story to laugh about in the future! It would be private healthcare and dental. 
Cheers Jo for the information. Torrequebrada is a little further out than I was hoping for. I should have specified an area better. We live a stones throw from the Marina. I thought maybe somewhere around Arroyo might have a Docs office & perhaps a dentist? Found a lovely vet up that way so at least pooch is sorted!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> I was playing down the whole experience using the word 'horrible'! Like I said a story to laugh about in the future! It would be private healthcare and dental.
> Cheers Jo for the information. Torrequebrada is a little further out than I was hoping for. I should have specified an area better. We live a stones throw from the Marina. I thought maybe somewhere around Arroyo might have a Docs office & perhaps a dentist? Found a lovely vet up that way so at least pooch is sorted!



Yes, Torrequebrada is a bit too far - we lived over that way, so it was close to us, I dont know the other end of town lol. But there must be a few in Arroyo, English speaking ones too!! Have you neighbours you could ask??? The only place I can think of is again over the other side of town, The Xanit??

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope! Neighbours are a bit special! Currently collecting the cigarette butts they think its fun to pelt over my balcony to deliver back to them all in one go! I am guessing they have never met a Geordie on a mission before! I will have a wander around Arroyo and see what I can spot.


----------

